# Calling All Alt Fans!



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

please explain...


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Just talk about alterative music. Who you like, what songs you like, etc


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

How can alternative be a genre? I've never understood that.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel.

that is all.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How can alternative be a genre? I've never understood that.



like indie


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How can alternative be a genre? I've never understood that.



Hmm it is a terrible name for a type of music...what's so "alternative" about it?


----------



## quayza (Dec 13, 2009)

What the hell is neutral milk hotel?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Hmm it is a terrible name for a type of music...what's so "alternative" about it?



Why are you fucking derailing your own thread?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

quayza said:


> What the hell is neutral milk hotel?



Kill yourself.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Why are you fucking derailing your own thread?



I'm not. I love alternative music, but I'm just picking on the fact that it is "alterative". What makes it so "alternative" as apposed to other music?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> I'm not. I love alternative music, but I'm just picking on the fact that it is "alterative". What makes it so "alternative" as apposed to other music?



Because there is considerably more whining.

Next question.


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Black Francis.

/end thread

/burn


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Because there is considerably more whining.
> 
> Next question.



Leona Lewis and Beyonce aren't alternative.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Leona Lewis



Who the fuck...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 13, 2009)

I was really into 90's and early 2000's alt rock (mainstream in a way sure but fuck off I like it)


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was really into 90's and early 2000's alt rock (mainstream in a way sure but fuck off I like it)



this.

Smashing Pumpkins. 
Neutral Milk Hotel.
Flyleaf.

<3


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> this.
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins.
> Neutral Milk Hotel.
> ...



<3 Flyleaf


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Does The Decemberists count? If so, I love The Decemberists.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins, one of the first cd's I ever bought: "mellon collie and the infinite sadness"


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

Do King Missile, the Gin Blossoms, the Wallflowers, Modest Mouse, Incubus, Hole, InMe, Jimmie's Chicken Shack, Local H, Radiohead, and/or the Kills count?



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Smashing Pumpkins.
> Neutral Milk Hotel.


These.


> Flyleaf.


Flyleaf is Christian metalcore. That's pretty damn far from being alternative ._.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do King Missile, the Gin Blossoms, the Wallflowers, *Modest Mouse*, Incubus, Hole, InMe, Jimmie's Chicken Shack, Local H, Radiohead, and/or the Kills count?
> 
> 
> These.
> ...


 
Definitely.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 14, 2009)

"Alternative" is not a genre.

Wasn't the meaning supposed to mean something that is NOT controlled by the Big Record Industry? Most of those listed above are.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> "Alternative" is not a genre.
> 
> Wasn't the meaning supposed to mean something that is NOT controlled by the Big Record Industry? Most of those listed above are.



no that was indie
alternative originally meant what it sounds like
something that is outside of traditional "rock"/"pop" categories


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Flyleaf is Christian metalcore. That's pretty damn far from being alternative ._.



metalcore my ass. 

this is metalcore: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKATb_P13FA

this is flyleaf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bTcvpa8DWI

no.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 14, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins KICK ASS.

[yt]Ktff3bZpux8[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 15, 2009)

i'm a teen who listens to progressive rock and watches an ongoing 400-episode long anime series specifically aimed at children


----------

